# Shimano Reel Ringtone



## skipperspride lures

Real Shimano Reel Ringtones for you cell phone

www.turborattler.com


----------



## Bantam1

It only sounds good with a fish on the end of the line  Hearing that on my phone would drive me nuts!! 


I have a Formula 1 car with a V10 going through the gears now. The clicker going off would be too much I think...


----------



## skipperspride lures

We can now send the Screaming Reel ringtons to Most Alltel phones and Nextel Hybrid phones

www.turborattler.com scroll to bottom to go to the ringtone page


----------



## skipperspride lures

The ringtones are free with any purchase now


----------



## skipperspride lures

Sorry the ringtones were free with a purchase from the site but we cant set it that way too many are just getting the ringtone without making any purchases and my Gateway provider said I had to change it because too many $0.00 charges are coming trough that have to handle so we had to put a price back on them but we will make them $3.99 instead of the $5.00 that they were.


----------



## skipperspride lures

OK The Ringtones are FREE again we were able to set it so we could make the gateway company happy but you have to purchase something on the site to get them free.


Enjoy hope everyone has a ton of fun with them they were I recorded from the actual reels screaming out drag


----------



## hog

The ringtone page...
http://www.turborattler.com/ringtone

Try'em, their pretty cool.

Now I just have to figure out how to get it on my phone









Hog


----------



## skipperspride lures

They are free with purchase


----------

